# Streaming to multiple servers?



## Agraba (May 15, 2013)

Hello there,

I am new so please bear with me since I don't have the technical know how that I know a lot of people in here possess.
With the recent installment of YouTube live streaming opening up to a much bigger audience my question is if there is any way to stream out to more than just one server at a time.

Example:
I stream to twitch but having the ability to put in extra settings and send out the stream to another server within the same instance of OBS. In my mind this would only affect my internet and bandwidth which I have more than enough of.

I know I might be able to do it by running two separate instances of OBS but that I know would take a lot more resources since I'd need to encode the information twice on my own PC.

I hope the question is not too vague and hopefully someone has an answer to this!

Regards, Agraba


----------



## dodgepong (May 15, 2013)

Feature requests belong in the Feedback and Suggestions forum.

This has been requested multiple times and will hopefully be added eventually.

It's also possible to set up your own RTMP server to forward streams to multiple destinations, though this is complicated to set up.


----------



## Agraba (May 15, 2013)

I was not actually requesting it but asking if that feature was included already but since it obviously is not I'll make sure to write up a feature request. Well I'll make sure to read through them first just to make sure that it is not already requested.

Either way thank you for the feedback.


----------

